# dslr for 35k max..



## bhushan2k (Aug 9, 2011)

guys..one of my friend wants dslr..she's interested in photography a lot like me  but doesn't have good knowledge about dslrs n lenses n filters like me 

saw couple of threads for same range..and found d5100 with 18-55mm kit for 40k suggested by expers like sujoyp... later on she can buy filters n extra lenses like 50-300 VR after she gets used to it in future..is it good investment??

and one stupid question..  if i buy d5100 without kit..does that mean they give only body (camera) without any lens or do they provide at least cheap / default lens..?? so that she can buy 18-55mm VR later on if she can not stretch budget to 40k...thank..


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 10, 2011)

As she is a girl I would suggest D3100 which is very light...I can handle it with single hand..

D5100 is very good indeed...if u get body only u have to get another lens like 18-105mm....or some other lens...Nikon wont give any cheap lens  (what an idea) 

getting 55-300 VR is very good idea...its a superb lens..good zoom for birding too...

Look bro ask her what she like to shoot??...if answer is everything then use kit lens like 18-55 or 18-105mm and learn to use it...gradually in 1 month u would know whats ur fav genere of shooting...its macro, landscapes, street photography, night shots , potrait etc....then get the 2nd lens accordingly


----------



## bhushan2k (Aug 10, 2011)

thnx sujoyp for ur valuable reply.. 



> As she is a girl I would suggest D3100 which is very light...I can handle it with single hand..


yup..weight is the another factor.. 



> D5100 is very good indeed...if u get body only u have to get another lens like 18-105mm....or some other lens...Nikon wont give any cheap lens  (what an idea)


 yar, meant to say low in cost.. not in quality.. 



> getting 55-300 VR is very good idea...its a superb lens..good zoom for birding too...


no doubt at 20k.. 



> Look bro ask her what she like to shoot??...if answer is everything then use kit lens like 18-55 or 18-105mm and learn to use it...gradually in 1 month u would know whats ur fav genere of shooting...its macro, landscapes, street photography, night shots , potrait etc....then get the 2nd lens accordingly


absolutely right..

i can suggest her to get light weighted d3100..but d5100 would be better if she compromises on weight factor..that's what i think..if she buys d3100, after couple of months she will know the difference with higher one..and then she will wish she could have get better one..if she gets d5100 straight away, it would be a long time n much future proof investment then..she will just need to buy filters n specialized lenses in future..wat say??

so, if budget is strictly 35k max or weight factor then d3100 + 18-55mm VR
if she can stretch to 40k then D5100 + 18-55mm VR...right??

and should i think about 500D or 550D also?? 600D will cost above 45k i guess..


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 10, 2011)

I think go to shop and handle both for weight factor...that would be much better...feature wise u wont find anything less in D3100...but if u can get D5100 thats even better

just compare the feature and tell me whats not there in D3100


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 10, 2011)

I suggest to go for D3100 very good DSLR & handling is excellent


----------



## red dragon (Aug 10, 2011)

No one from Canon camp?


----------



## SwiftLover (Aug 10, 2011)

Bargain with the dealer and go for Nikon D5100...He can give you for 36k!!
That's for sure...On Ebay it sells for 36750 - 500 (Coupon) =36,250/-

Do inquire abt the Warranty before you buy.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 10, 2011)

red dragon said:


> No one from Canon camp?



U can definitely suggest canon 550D if u want ....I just love it ....but the feel is plasticy...

I would have jump from D3100 to canon 550D and then nikon D90 
and ignore D5100...but its ur own choice


----------



## bhushan2k (Aug 10, 2011)

thanks lot all of you for your suggestions..

@sujoyp,

yep..d3100 is awesome camera in that range..no doubt about it..i haven't been able to find the in-detailed difference between d3100 and d5100..but tried to find out some which i understood..

d5100 has larger sensor..
broader ISO range than d3100..
can record video in full-hd at 30 fps also..(of course, dslrs are meant to be used as photoshoot..but still..and have heard that d3100's video recording is limited to 10 minutes..not sure though..)
better LCD screen..having 16.7 million colors with swivel functioning..
more scene modes..
and just 55 grams heavier than d3100..

*fulll comparison (not from nikon site)*

so, what should i suggest to her?? d3100 or d5100 both are damm good..m confused..how about 550D vs D5100??

@swiftlover,
yes i will try to bargain for sure..that's in my blood..


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 10, 2011)

here is a comparision
Side by Side Comparison: Digital Photography Review

D5100 have some not so useful advantages - 
1. Better screen with swivel functioning
2. Auto bracketing option for HDR
3. Full HD at 30fps....D3100 can record full HD at 24fps
4. timelapse recording


but these features dont help much other than swivel screen

Better screen can be used to check settings and pics after shooting but forget taking a shot with that screen...it takes too much time..u better use viewfinder
Most people dont like HDR effects
recording video with that heavy cam and focussing manually is a cumbersome job...I hate it
People may record a timelapse video 1-2 time a year...ask any D5000 user

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ok I just read the detail review of D5100 and it seems it better in all sense than D3100...very good photo quality ..on par with D7000


----------



## bhushan2k (Aug 11, 2011)

what about auto focus in D3100 / D5100?? does it depend on dslr's features or the lenses??


----------



## SwiftLover (Aug 11, 2011)

bhushan05d251 said:


> what about auto focus in D3100 / D5100?? does it depend on dslr's features or the lenses??



That's on lens as AF motor is built inside the lens. 
If you can afford go for D5100

Pros:
Better Quality Screen (_The Color & Image looks Crisp on D5100_)
Rotating Scree (_Helpful only to Click object/capturing angle which are difficult to capture with Fixed Screen_)
Bigger Sensor (_Sensor same as D7000..Slightly better IQ_)
Higher ISO (_Better for capturing Low Light Snaps_)

Read this User Review for D5100 _Also checkout the IQ as clicked by this users_

My Friend has Nikon D3100 and the above points made him to suggest D5100 for me. We carry Camera's with us daily to office/hangout place...Its like our Mobile phone 

As with regards to Canon D550 its equally good DSLR but u will need to use L series Lens to get best IQ. I have Opted for D5100 and as i can see there is lot of demand for D5100 in the market currently..earlier due to the Nikon DSLR shortage Canon captured the market share..


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 11, 2011)

yup D5100 is definitely better then d3100...but u r totally wrong about 550d...its as good as d5100...and canon L r super costly and for pros...there general quality is on par with nikon...canon have even advantage of havin motor on all lenses...


----------



## SwiftLover (Aug 11, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> yup D5100 is definitely better then d3100...but u r totally wrong about 550d...its as good as d5100...and canon L r super costly and for pros...there general quality is on par with nikon...canon have even advantage of havin motor on all lenses...




Now, In Nikon almost all new lens are built in motor.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 11, 2011)

SwiftLover said:


> Now, In Nikon almost all new lens are built in motor.



yaah true...the AFS series is getting bigger every month...but we also have old good lens which can be used in manual mode...

u can autofocus them if u get a D90 and above SLR


----------



## bhushan2k (Aug 12, 2011)

guys..she bought 550D with 18-55 lens + tripod + 16GB card (+ 4GB pen drive free..lol)..many of her friends suggested that cam..so she took that one..hope it is not very good but a superb like D5100..


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 12, 2011)

@bhushan....550D is superb SLR....Its my personal choice over D5100...its a good decision...whats the cost??


----------



## bhushan2k (Aug 12, 2011)

the whole package got her for 38k..


----------



## SwiftLover (Aug 12, 2011)

bhushan05d251 said:


> the whole package got her for 38k..



Congrats! 
Kindly Click some snaps in different situation and upload on this Forum..


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 12, 2011)

38k seems on the costlier side..but anyways tell her to enjoy the Slr and click pics untill she learns...


----------



## red dragon (Aug 12, 2011)

^Yes 550D was available for about 35k few months ago,but the price has increased significantly over last few weeks.
How much does D90 cost these days?


----------



## SwiftLover (Aug 12, 2011)

red dragon said:


> ^Yes 550D was available for about 35k few months ago,but the price has increased significantly over last few weeks.
> How much does D90 cost these days?



The Dealer Quoted me 51K for D90 with 18-105mm VR kit lens + 4GB Card + Nikon Bag + Marumi UN Haze Filter +2yrs warranty + Bill with Vat.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 12, 2011)

I think D90 body cost around 40k and if u use 18-55 then it will cost 46k


----------



## SwiftLover (Aug 12, 2011)

I guess Nikon D5100 Price has dropped to 33,890/- + SLIK F630 Tripod + Transcend 8GB Class-10 SD Card + DSLR Bag + 4GB SD Card @ LetsBuy.com

If this people can give such a deal the local dealer should at lest offer us for 35K 

Edit: Oops!..Out of Stock Again


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 14, 2011)

At nikon website its still at 39K. But it is a great deal at letsbuy. Quite normal to be out of stock.


----------



## bhushan2k (Aug 14, 2011)

SwiftLover said:


> I guess Nikon D5100 Price has dropped to 33,890/- + SLIK F630 Tripod + Transcend 8GB Class-10 SD Card + DSLR Bag + 4GB SD Card @ LetsBuy.com
> 
> If this people can give such a deal the local dealer should at lest offer us for 35K
> 
> Edit: Oops!..Out of Stock Again



What about with lenses on letusbuy?? N canon 550D with 18-55..??

Can somebody tell me how these lenses measure in like the difference between 18-55 n 18-105 n 50-300mm??


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 14, 2011)

ok I will again suggest u a simple noob formula of zoom 

just divide the bigger number with smaller one like 55/18=3x zoom

105/18=5.8x zoom .....

BUT dont consider this zoom as magnification coz around 50mm is our eye view soo the 55 mm will not produce any magnification at all ( things will not come near instead it will similar to what u see actually)
if u get 105mm lens u will get some zoom 

and 55-300 zoom will produce good zoom for birding


----------



## SwiftLover (Aug 19, 2011)

Nikon has slashed prices of D3100, D90 and D7000 by 3k.

For details refer to Nikon India website. Nikon D5100 is in full demand...most of the places its out of stock.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 19, 2011)

SwiftLover said:


> Nikon has slashed prices of *D3100*, D90 and D7000 *by 3k*.
> 
> For details refer to Nikon India website. Nikon D5100 is in full demand...most of the places its out of stock.



gr8 news I will buy it now...


----------



## SwiftLover (Aug 19, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> gr8 news I will buy it now...



I myself is waiting for my D5100. Its been 2 weeks now...no concrete date from the dealer


----------



## choudang (Oct 10, 2011)

sorry for digging an old thread ...

go to jumbo electronics (Noida and Gurgaon) and Pritam @ chandni chawk. as per my friends comparing 550D and D3100, the diff is in colors, 550D has better natural color thn D3100. while asking at pritam nd jumbo, they suggest for D31 (14 mpx) rather than D51 (16 mpx), 

$ megapixel myth is still continues with DSLR in our brains so keep this away. 
$ secondly with few effects sp selective color, HDR we should not spend 8k on body.
$ learn with d31 not with d51.

good to have a d31 @ 27.8k with 18-55mm


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 10, 2011)

D3100 is sufficient for learning...other lenses and accessories like good bag, stable tripod, good memory card etc are much more important


----------

